# Kill Bill 1 and 2 in One Minute



## Ninjamom (Mar 27, 2009)

A college film project.  Wish I had seen this, instead of wasting so much time watching both movies!


----------



## exile (Mar 27, 2009)

Plus, it's family-friendly!


----------



## crushing (Mar 27, 2009)

Ninjamom said:


> A college film project.  Wish I had seen this, instead of wasting so much time watching both movies!



That's cute.  But the one minute project wouldn't have made sense if you hadn't invested the time in watching the movies.  ;-)


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2009)

I saw one for Forrest Gump made 



 (Lt. Dan... "I got no legs!") of course there's the idea of how Forrest Gump should've ended... .http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK1XOwrj-vI&feature=related

.. I'm sure they're going to do a few more... I expect Lord of The Rings (all three in one minute) or at least each in one minute...

Clever and showing folks doing something besides vegging out on the video games.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 27, 2009)

Great links Thank you.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 28, 2009)

Ninjamom said:


> A college film project.  Wish I had seen this, instead of wasting so much time watching both movies!




LOL! That's great.  

I will admit I LOVE the Kill Bill movies, especially the second one.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's not a college project, it's a university one. There's a big difference here lol! it's done by York University Film Society, you'll find that many of them once they've got their degrees will actually end up working in the film industry.
Their Forrest Gump was on the television here the other day.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 28, 2009)

It's like a Monty Python skit!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 28, 2009)

It's no coincidence that the British members of the Python team were all at English unis! There's a strong tradition of drama societies in the unis here, Graham Chapman, Eric Idle and John Cleese were both in Cambridge's Footlights, as were many other famous actors,comedians and others. Terry Jones and Micheal Palin were Oxford.
http://footlights.org/alumni.html


----------

